# Eye Catching Lip Balm Flavors



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am starting to think about some unique lip balm flavors we could do. Not looking for something strange but something eye catching. I just cant see doing something like Raspberry. 

I was thinking of something like a Raspbery Mint or a Coconut Lime

What do you all think? 

Looking for something eye catching... like a wow factor.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a raspberry lemonade that sells really well... second only to watermelon.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Petra:

Do you do different colored tubes for different flavors?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

No... too many containers. I use a "splot" graphic in the background of my labels and I vary the color of the splot and the flavor text, to make the different varieties stand out. Also, I have 2 lines of balm; regular and "summer". The summer line (which has titanium dioxide in it for some sunscreen) has a yellow background where the regular line is white. My system seems to work.

Chef, you could also try chocolate raspberry (made with real chocolate).

I will be making an orange flavor later today... I had a request for some orange balm and up until now, I have avoided citrus oils (except the lemonade flavor oil) because of potential phototoxicity. I just learned that some citrus oils are OK. Here is some information I found useful...

Some essential oils contain up to 2% furanocoumarins, most notably those of
expressed citrus oils. Although it is commonly believed that all citrus oils are
photo toxic, this is not necessarily the case; for example Sweet Orange (citrus sinensis), (as opposed to Bitter Orange (citrus aurantium var amara) which is photo sensitive), Grapefruit (citrus paradisi) and Mandarin (citrus reticulata). Other essential oils which are considered to be photo toxic and therefore should be used with care in aromatherapy include:
* Angelica Root, Seed (angelica archangelica) 
* Caraway (carum carvi) – low level 
* Cassia (cinnamomum cassia) – low level 
* Cumin (cuminum cyminum) 
* Ginger (zingiber officinale) – low level 
* Lemon (citrus limon) 
* Lemon Verbena (aloysia triphylla) -low level 
* Lime (citrus aurantifolia) 
* Lovage (levisticum officinale) 
* Melissa (melissa officinalis) – low level
When using these essential oils care should be taken to avoid exposure to sunlight, ultraviolet light and sun beds after application; pure Bergamot essential oil, when diluted in a carrier oil, is considered to be safely absorbed by the bloodstream two hours after application, although opinions vary as to the exposure period for other essential oils.

Petra


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

I made a beebalm balm which was pretty catchy. I harvested some beebalm flowers from my herb garden, dried them, and added them to oil which I heated. Then put the wax in. I took a picture of the bee balm plant for my label. 

If you are into learning new herbs and stuff for oils and salves using beeswax. I would strongly suggest herbmentor.com and paying the buck for the first months membership. It's really cool!!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Raspberry Chocolate...are you kidding me....a sure winner. Put me down for five, no ten. :thumbsup:


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Raspberry Lemonade sounds really good. Where did you find that flavor?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

It is a combo of raspberry and lemonade flavor/fragrance oils. It think it is around 50/50.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I vote for chocolate raspberry too Chef....and send me a couple....and your recipe, or is that too much to ask,


----------

